# Sarraceniaceae Genus Sarracenia



## Bigboy (Jul 1, 2011)

_S. purpurea purpurea_ new growth
















S. X "Judith Hindle" mature pitchers


----------



## Exo (Jul 2, 2011)

S.purpurea ssp venosa


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it just me or is a healthy mat of sphagnum almost as enjoyable to look at as the plants growing in it themselves?  Its just the best shade of green and looks like it would feel wonderful to lay down in.


----------



## Exo (Jul 4, 2011)

Bigboy said:


> Is it just me or is a healthy mat of sphagnum almost as enjoyable to look at as the plants growing in it themselves?  Its just the best shade of green and looks like it would feel wonderful to lay down in.


I agree....I grow sphagnum in any pot I can manage to get it to grow.The plants love it and it provides a perfect backdrop for them to stand out in.


----------

